# Access Datenbank nach MySQL Exportieren



## Thomas Darimont (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Mit dem Tool MySQLFront ( hier: http://www.script-test.de/anleitungen/Datenbank/mysqlfront25/mysqlfront25_install.html )

Könnt ihr eure Access Datenbanken kinderleicht nach MySQL portieren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juli 2004)

Ah... cool ... danke!


----------



## theSmurf (12. Juli 2004)

Sowas such ich gerade....besten Dank.




mfg Smurfy


----------

